# All over again..



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, this has been the cruelest 2ww so far.  I always, and I mean ALWAYS get af by day 27 at the absolutely latest, usually it comes on day 24 or 25.  I tested on day 25 and it was a BFN, but af didn't arrive, day 26 came and again no af, then day 27 came and still no af. So by the evening of day 27, which was last night, DH and I had actually allowed ourselves to be a little bit optimistic.  Day 28 came (this morning) and again woke up to no af so DH went out and bought a pregnancy test (deliberately didn't have one in the house because I always use them up early).  Both of us started to feel really hopeful because I now considered myself to be late, albeit just by 1 day.  Anyway, at midday today AF reared her ugly head and we have been devastated ever since - but had to put a brave face on it as it was my nephew's 4th birthday part this afternoon.  Actually it really helped to have something to keep our minds off it.  It now means we have to move on to IVF which is something I'm dreading, and face the possibility that there's actually something wrong with me or my eggs, until now we've just been in the 'unexplained' category.  DH has been pretty cut up this time too, it's just been such a rollercoaster of emotions for so long now .. and we haven't even done IVF yet so goodness knows how you girls feel going through all of that!!  Anyway, off to clinic on day 3 of my period for some ovary stimulation test thingy, and hopefully we'll be ready to go with the ivf in about 6 weeks.  I really don't know anywhere near enough about the whole IVF process, even though my sister went through it 4 years ago, so will have to start getting my head around the whole thing pretty soon.
Anyway, thanks so much for the support and see you all back on this thread in a few weeks time - Although knowing me I'll still be on this thread religiously to see how you all get on.  I wish all of you the very very best of luck and will keep my fingers crossed that you get good news this time.
Jxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jeps ~ i'm really sorry hun, it's so cruel when you've got your hopes up. Big hugs 

Wishing you loads of luck,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Jeps-hun its a really difficult time for you but we are all here so don't free alone.Mother nature can be so cruel. Take care, Mel***


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Jeps,

Sending you a huge   hun

Take care of yourself.

Jacks x


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeps So sorry xxkitxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

jeps so sorry hun sending big ((((hugs)))) to you 
take care
love lea-Anne x


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  Been back to the clinic today and have made a start on the IVF process (blood tests and injection to see how I'm going to respond to the drugs), so at least I feel like something is happening again.  Thanks so much for all your support, this website has been a real lifeline.  Best of luck to everyone on the 2ww, hang on in there.

Jxxxx


----------

